# tips for repelling deer flies



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Got tired of being swarmed everytime we step outside. Taped a red solo cup with tanglefoot coating to my side mirror of the pkup and made a couple of rounds up and down the driveway tonight.

I guess it doesn't need to be blue to work!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I skipped tanglefoot as most online recommend STP oil treatment instead. Put it all over a Maxwell House blue coffee can that is taped to the mower as well as when their horrible placed on tree limbs around the yard

They are the spawn of Satan


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I skipped tanglefoot as most online recommend STP oil treatment instead. Put it all over a Maxwell House blue coffee can that is taped to the mower as well as when their horrible placed on tree limbs around the yard
> 
> They are the spawn of Satan


My issue would be how to come up with a mightswell can lol. Them and floggers don't exist at my house! 

jk, but wouldn't STP be too runny in the heat which them buggers are the most active?


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Copper116 said:


> I've heard that putting Tanglefoot (a tree paste that is very sticky) on a blue object like a ball and hang it near where the flies seem to lurk. I read they are attracted to the color blue and will fly to the blue ball and land on the ball. They will get stuck in the Tanglefoot paste and die. They live in colonies so to speak and if successful, they will over time all get caught in the sticky paste. I've never tried it even tho I just bought two tubs of Tanglefoot from Family Farm and Home Store. The flys aren't around much this year...figures; I get the stuff to catch them and they bug out.....


I think they knew what you had in mind!!
Dave


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Permethrin is also toxic for cats, fish, bees and other beneficial insects. Use caution when applying it to your property.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> Permethrin is also toxic for cats, fish, bees and other beneficial insects. Use caution when applying it to your property.


Thanks for the info. I deleted my post.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

Here in South Georgia- we have Yellow flies- and when they bite, it leaves a scar. My arms and legs are all scared up from the miserable buggers.
The last place I lived down by the river- I did use Tanglefoot on black plastic cups hanging around outside the house and yard. It worked really good and killed a mess of them - but more of them just kept moving in, so I finally just gave up and bought a fine mesh - bug proof - parka and head shield. 
I hate the smell of Vick’s worse than I hate the Flies! Although I know it does work.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Thanks for the info. I deleted my post.


They have permethrin treated clothing or d.i.y. Spray to treat your clothing for ticks. Wonder if it would work for biting flies?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

eucman said:


> They have permethrin treated clothing or d.i.y. Spray to treat your clothing for ticks. Wonder if it would work for biting flies?


I have read that Permethrin works on flies.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

My Lab is allergic to black fly bites. When we head to our place in Charlevoix county the poor bugger looks like a prize fighter from just going out to pee in the summer. I have to feed him Benadryl like they're Tic Tacs. I tried the Vick's Vapor Rub over the 4th of July and he didn't get bit one time all week! I used it on myself and my other Pup and none of us got bit. Thank you to everyone who recommended that tip. Koda actually got to enjoy time outside, without having to sleep off the Benadryl buzz. I sure didn't mind not getting torn up either. Thanks again!


----------

